# the new banner for fa



## buckywhitetale13 (Dec 1, 2006)

i don't really care for the banner of Fender decking st.nick, what's up with it anyway?
couldn't find anything better?


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

I HATE IT with every fiber of my being. I'm sorry but Christmas means a lot to me and my family for very personal reasons. I just don't like the whole "lolz letz bastardize xmas" that everyone has.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 1, 2006)

buckywhitetale13 said:
			
		

> i don't really care for the banner of Fender decking st.nick, what's up with it anyway?



It was mentioned somewhere.  IIRC, Dragoneer hates Santa.


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Dec 1, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> It was mentioned somewhere.  IIRC, Dragoneer hates Santa.



Dragoneer hates Santa? How can this be!


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 1, 2006)

JohnTheRonso said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet Santa pooped down his chimney.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> buckywhitetale13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate Santa... because he really has nothing to do with Christmas. =P But the banner was not meant to be an extension of my opinion, just something fun and lighthearted.


----------



## N3X15 (Dec 1, 2006)

I noticed something...  There's a sled flying in the background, yet santa's getting decked by fender in the foreground.  

Nigga Stole Santa's Sled?


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

You know what? I could care less if santa was up there getting his ass beat or what. This just is'nt something to put me in the greatest of moods during a time that I am INCREDIBLY sensitive during.


----------



## goat (Dec 1, 2006)

nigga stole my sled


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Personally, I freaking LOVE this banner. And guess what? It's not because OMG I HATE SANTA AND CHRISTMAS AND GRRRR  HOLIDAYS!!!!11 Heck, I'm the sort that's wiggling all Thanksgiving day because I can't wait to get the X-mas tree and decorations up either later that night or the night morning. This banner is cute and funny, and not intended to be a cruel gesture towards the season. Don't take things like a FA banner so seriously!


Finally, somebody got it. =)


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Personally, I freaking LOVE this banner. And guess what? It's not because OMG I HATE SANTA AND CHRISTMAS AND GRRRR  HOLIDAYS!!!!11 Heck, I'm the sort that's wiggling all Thanksgiving day because I can't wait to get the X-mas tree and decorations up either later that night or the night morning. This banner is cute and funny, and not intended to be a cruel gesture towards the season. Don't take things like a FA banner so seriously!


I'm sorry I shouldn't have even said anything. Not to sound rude but you have to understand that I do not see it that way. I cannot help it and I wish people would respect that. I am not bashing anyone, I am just stating a fact.
And look! I blocked it so no more stating my bothersome feelings.
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/6606/untitledoy2.jpg


----------



## Pomander (Dec 1, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> Pomander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's doesn't sound rude -- everyone has their own opinions on these sort of things. While I do not understand why a person would take a silly banner so seriously, I know that such sorts exist, so! I'm glad you were able to block it -- I wasn't sure how to do that without blocking all images from FA, so I didn't make any suggestions. 
(and oh man, your poor message center... looks like mine when I stopped visiting the site for a few months, haha)


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> kitsubaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh I dont stay mad for long...I'm over it since its off my page..O_O

Good lord, my messages....yes. See, my comp has something against me, it wont let me delete most of them. You should have seen them yesterday before I cleared over half of them out.


----------



## N3X15 (Dec 1, 2006)

goat said:
			
		

> nigga stole my sled



beat you to it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 1, 2006)

This banner doesn't recognize Haunakha, (poor Jews) and Quanza wtf!


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> This banner doesn't recognize Haunakha, (poor Jews) and Quanza wtf!



I think just a winter banner would be cool.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Dec 1, 2006)

The banner sucks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 1, 2006)

Well the only problem I noticed artistically with the banner is that...well ...umm that is the "Gayest" punch I've seen in a while?

I mean if you look at the body language of the punch Fender looks like he's trying for the lead role in the TV series FAME!

o/~ I'm gonna live forever -- I'm gonna learn how to fly -- High o/~


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't care for it bacause of how it reperesnts furrydom...it supports the idea that furs have it out for humans, which is something i'm estrreamly against, everyone should get fair play in furrydom and this banner supports the idea that furs are assh@les


----------



## Icarus (Dec 1, 2006)

I feel sorry for santa, but it's just too uber.  XD


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Dec 1, 2006)

buckywhitetale13 said:
			
		

> I don't care for it bacause of how it reperesnts furrydom...it supports the idea that furs have it out for humans, which is something i'm estrreamly against, everyone should get fair play in furrydom and this banner supports the idea that furs are assh@les



You're taking it way too seriously, dude.  I mean, honestly, Fender punching out the heathen god of crass cram-it-down-your-throat commercialism somehow equates to the idea that all furries are misanthropic bastards who hate humanity?  Where do you get this from?  And before anyone brings in religion, it's not anti-religion either, it's not like he's punching out Jebus, Santa and the attendent mythology are a religion of Wall Street.

The banner is awesome.  I love it and I think Keto is great for drawing it and the admins are great for selecting it.


----------



## Avylin (Dec 2, 2006)

Lots of people think Santa's an elf, anyway.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2006)

Avylin said:
			
		

> Lots of people think Santa's an elf, anyway.



So Christmas isn't the celebration of the birth of Santa Claus?


----------



## Avylin (Dec 2, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> So Christmas isn't the celebration of the birth of Santa Claus?



It commemorates the culmination of a week-long battle between Santa and a terrifying yeti that threatened the elven kingdom of the north pole. The beast was defeated, but not before dealing Santa a most grievous wound; on knowing that his people would be safe, he collapsed and died, and the following year, a tree grew from the hallowed spot where his body had fallen. Every year we symbolically re-create the sprouting of this tree in rememberance of Santa's blood sacrifice.

Or at least I do, I don't know what excuse the rest of you have.


----------



## Charha (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't get it - probably for the same reasons I don't get most of the stuff in 4chan and other similar communities. The majority here would probably expect me to say "DUDE LOLOLOLOLOL AWESOME", but all I really see is a jolly old man getting punched in the face.

The fact that Dragoneer hates Santa makes the banner a bit more acceptable, because it means there's at least some point to the whole thing. An inside joke is still a joke, I guess, even though the humour is bound to be lost for some people.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 2, 2006)

Where's Photoshop gone too.....


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/302713/
Screw you grammer, it's 11:47 at night


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not particularly happy with it, myself, because I really didn't see the need for "bitches" to be be on every page we view.  Call me old-fashioned, but, profanity for shock sake just doesn't do much for me but get me irritated.  Besides, doesn't a story with offensive language have to be marked as at least "Mature," and so couldn't be seen by users who can't view mature or adult images?  Why should our site's BANNER be any different? That's a slight grade of hipocracy, there, if you ask me.

I can see it was trying to be funny, but a little more tact might have been appreciated.


----------



## kontonno (Dec 3, 2006)

N3X15 said:
			
		

> I noticed something...  There's a sled flying in the background, yet santa's getting decked by fender in the foreground.
> 
> Nigga Stole Santa's Sled?



I LoL'd!!!

For everyone else that doesn't like the banner. Welcome to the internet... you'll see everything you hate, and it'll destroy everything you love. Just ignore it if you don't like it. If you've got FireFox- Ad block it... Simple.

I enjoy the Internets.


----------



## zannah (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't care for it.


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 3, 2006)

lol, furries.  *wangst-wangst-wangst*

Anyone who thinks this banner puts furries in a bad light should stop to consider the kinda light such an overblown, ridiculous reaction to it casts on us.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 4, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> and Quanza wtf!



Made up hoildays largely created by a black inmate trying to pass it off as "Something from the tribes" don't count. Quanza's such a joke, much like the current NAACP is.

The banner is ehh, but funny. I don't see people freaking out at Pete that Bun-bun's been trying to kill Santa for six/seven years now?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2006)

Mitch_DLG said:
			
		

> I'm not particularly happy with it, myself, because I really didn't see the need for "bitches" to be be on every page we view.  Call me old-fashioned, but, profanity for shock sake just doesn't do much for me but get me irritated.  Besides, doesn't a story with offensive language have to be marked as at least "Mature," and so couldn't be seen by users who can't view mature or adult images?  Why should our site's BANNER be any different? That's a slight grade of hipocracy, there, if you ask me.
> 
> I can see it was trying to be funny, but a little more tact might have been appreciated.



You do know that when you reach a certain amount of posts on the forum, the title assignment is "Fender's Bitch"?

Though I do kinda agree with you. I don't mind swearing, but it does look kinda bad when it's on banners or more "permanent" areas like the forums.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 4, 2006)

For what it's worth, put me in the "don't like the banner" category. I kind of crosses the line between lighthearted and obnoxious for me. Not that it's offensive or anything, but with all the talented artists on FA, I really think it would have been nicer to have a better holiday banner, Santa or not.

EDIT: And by "better" I mean a banner that encourages the vague meaning that Christmas has taken on for those who celebrate it, i.e. that it's the one time of the year that we at least TRY to act civil towards people other than those we already like. Punching Santa in the face kinda' doesn't represent that.

I guess that as an adult who finds it harder and harder every year to keep the spirit of Christmas, every little bit helps. :3


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 4, 2006)

I loved the new December banner but why take off the text it was funny I can't believe some people on FA would find it offensive I mean we are on a adult website so you will obviously get swearing obviously.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 4, 2006)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> I loved the new December banner but why take off the text it was funny I can't believe some people on FA would find it offensive I mean we are on a adult website so you will *obviously get swearing obviously.*



Signed,
The Department of Redundancy Department

Seriously, though. FA is only an adult site if you have your filters set for Adult. Kind of like setting your phasers for stun, I guess.

Anyhow, for the large amount of folks who don't want foul language and other stuff in their face everytime they log in, I totally understand the tagline being removed. Really shouldn't have made it that far to begin with.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 4, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Personally, I freaking LOVE this banner. And guess what? It's not because OMG I HATE SANTA AND CHRISTMAS AND GRRRR  HOLIDAYS!!!!11 Heck, I'm the sort that's wiggling all Thanksgiving day because I can't wait to get the X-mas tree and decorations up either later that night or the next morning. This banner is cute and funny, and not intended to be a cruel gesture towards the season. Don't take things like a FA banner so seriously!



My stance exactly.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 4, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Krystallwolvelt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but then again quite alot of people swear anyway there is no escaping that even I do it to x_x


----------



## foxxylink (Dec 5, 2006)

You know I thought it was pretty damn funny the first time I seen it, as any one could see that it was meant for comical humor and not to bash Christmas. personally i would like to see Santa claws and the Easter Bunny duke it out just for kicks


----------



## sailorharmony2000 (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't have a problem with it at first, as it's not meant to be taken seriously. I was a bit confused at why Santa was being punched, but more because it didn't fit with the 'milk and cookies, bitches' part. I think Fender dressed as Santa and eating cookies would make more sense with that phrase, which doesn't offend me.


----------



## grizzlelvr (Dec 7, 2006)

I personally don't like the banner (although I did like the little "milk and cookies, bitches", which they have since removed. I agree with buckywhitetale13. And besides...who would wanna punch out Santa...I mean it's freakin' Santa!


----------

